# برنامج الصيانات الدورية للسيارات (خص ديزل )لحمولة 12 طن



## سمير شربك (13 يناير 2010)

أطرح جدول يبين المطلوب خلال أعمال الصيانة الدورية للسيارات مرتبطا بالعداد (الكيلومتراج )
ولنظام سير حتى 200000 كم ليكون مفيدا لجميع متابعة واشرافا 
والرمز r يعني استبدال حصرا 
i فحص حالة أو عيار أو تنظيف أو فك للصيانة أو إبدال إن تطلب الأمر 
* ممكن الإبدال بعد مر بحسب حالة المحرك 
*جـــدول بأهــــم أعمــــال الصيـانــــة الـوقـائـيـــة و الـدوريــــة لســــيارات **ا**

http://www.4shared.com/file/195896390/99453a0f/__online.html
*


----------



## سمير شربك (13 يناير 2010)

*أعتذر عن اللصق الخاطئ*

أعتذر عن اللصق الخاطئ للملف 
جدول الصيانة الدورية 

http://www.4shared.com/file/195896390/99453a0f/__online.html


----------



## سمير شربك (13 يناير 2010)

رابط آخر على الفور شير

http://www.4shared.com/file/195896390/99453a0f/__online.html


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (13 يناير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي سمير ، وزادك من فضله ، وأثابك علي ما تقدمه من علم لاخوانك المهندسين.


----------



## سمير شربك (14 يناير 2010)

كل التحيات لك استاذي 
ولولا ضغوطات العمل لتفاعلت أكثر مع الجميع


----------



## halimoualg (3 فبراير 2010)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## commando (3 فبراير 2010)

مشكوووووووووووور


----------



## سمير شربك (21 فبراير 2010)

شكرا واتمنى إضافات من المشاركين


----------



## D3v1l-0 (26 فبراير 2010)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------

